# is www.theitwares.com is genuine?



## krishnanattukal (Jan 29, 2013)

Anybody purchased from TheITWares are they reliable?? Please let me know if anybody knows about it?
thanks in advance


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 29, 2013)

i did a in the shop purchase (ram, proccy, smps, headphones etc) from the itwares guys 2 years ago.  i dint have any issues. I hada lot of trouble with SMCinternation from whom i only purchased the mobo at tht time...


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2013)

^^tell us the troubles with smcinternational.


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2013)

I purchased a Sapphire GPU from itwares via eBay. Few days later, Rahul(The man behind itwares) called me and said 'the GPU that was in stock was damaged. So, what do you want. Refund or the same GPU from another brand?'. Since, i made my mind towards Sapphire, i opted for Refund(via eBay). He accepted, and after a 15~20 days of eBay cancellation request, i got the money back and bought the GPU from another seller.

So, my appeal for itwares is GENUINE.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 30, 2013)

itwares is genuine.. I bought my i5 2500K from him (Rahul). And he generally ships it the same day if you want him to (you can call him in case if it has to be shipped urgently).


----------



## image (Jan 30, 2013)

It is genuine. I made 4 different purchases (3 directly and 1 through eBay)  and on 3 occasions, products were shipped same day or next day. Once, it was shipped after 4-5 days. Every time, I got genuine sealed products with VAT invoice. 

Products I purchased were PSU,  graphics card and RAMs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe its Genuine and they have shop in LT Road


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah i have been to the itwares shop in lamington road...its a floor above primeabgb in the same building...bought smps,ram etc from him...no probs whatsoever...


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 30, 2013)

Faun said:


> ^^tell us the troubles with smcinternational.



I Wanted to buy a Gigabyte motherboard cant remember the model no now but it was a equivalent to the  MSI 880GMA - E45 .. I confirmed with the customer service almost 4-5 times over the fone and email and they said it is in stock. But when i finall asked my friend to buy from the store directly (as this was my fist purchase from smc and dint want to deposit money) on the last moment SMC said they dint have it.. and  had to settle for  MSI 880GMA - E45.


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

Itwares is 100% genuine, bought 3-4 stuffs from their ebay site over past 1-2 years, they are extremely fast to deliver too.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope OP found, what he asked for!


----------



## krishnanattukal (Jan 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Hope OP found, what he asked for!



Thank you all for your response. Today I placed my first order with theitwares.com  for Gigabyte motherboard worth Rs.4050 (GA-B75M-D3H). And waiting for their response.


----------



## krishnanattukal (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes.....I go the board today... Certified seller...Thank you all .


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2013)

krishnanattukal said:


> Yes.....I go the board today... Certified seller...Thank you all .



glad to hear that...so its a genuine seller...

purpose served


----------



## Skud (Feb 5, 2013)

Yup...


----------

